# Warren, Oh. Handsome Male..URGENT..



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

I am a wonderful dog, about 6 years old, NEUTERED!!! Available for rescue/adoption 01-07-12. ***Must be 18 years of age or older to adopt***
*Dakota's Contact Info*

*Trumbull County Dog Kennel*, Warren, OH 

330-675-2787
Email Trumbull County Dog Kennel











http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21880285


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is beautiful. Some just really tug at you, don't they?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Specially when you look at those sad eyes. 
Poor boy I hope someone adopts him.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

WOW... he is a handsome guy. Only about an hour away. If I didn't have plenty of rescue-dog on my hands right now, I'd take him.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

OMG That was a shock. He's the spitting image of Thor. *sighs* I so miss my Thor. I'd almost go for this guy except common sense tells me not now. Too much pending with my health.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

BUMP for this guy!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Dakota!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Another Bump up... any news on him???


----------



## katgreen (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful boy. Hope someone can help him.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Dakota


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is there anyone out there that can evaluate him for rescue? That would go a long way in getting a rescue interested.


----------



## marti (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone can pay Dakota's adoption fee for him to be saved. 
It's amazingly only $35 from what I read.

I learned that when I picked up Gabe at the Charleston, WV Shelter. A lady paid for quite a few dogs right before Xmasl They were the only dogs that survived the holidays in that shelter.


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

Awwwwwww I want I want him!!! To bad I already have to many dogs as is :S lol. If I could I would have all the dogs in need of a warm home. I know a lot of people are like that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

marti said:


> Anyone can pay Dakota's adoption fee for him to be saved.
> It's amazingly only $35 from what I read.
> 
> I learned that when I picked up Gabe at the Charleston, WV Shelter. A lady paid for quite a few dogs right before Xmasl They were the only dogs that survived the holidays in that shelter.


Really? but does it apply to this shelter as well?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

marti said:


> Anyone can pay Dakota's adoption fee for him to be saved.
> It's amazingly only $35 from what I read.
> 
> I learned that when I picked up Gabe at the Charleston, WV Shelter. A lady paid for quite a few dogs right before Xmasl They were the only dogs that survived the holidays in that shelter.


I have never heard of such a thing. In our local shelter (I live in Ohio) you must take the dog with you when you pay the adoption fee-in other words you pay fee and you take your new adopted dog with you. 

I wish I could help this dog but I can't afford to take in any more pets than I have and care for them all properly.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If a rescue pulls him, I will gladly pay the fee.

Per their website
*"The Trumbull County Dog Kennel welcomes rescue organizations to adopt our dogs. The fees are paid for all adopted dogs without exception.*


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*You can "sponsor" Dakota if you like, you are paying his pull fee. I am waiting to hear back of he got adopted or not. Someone was supposed to go to the pound today to see him. I hope he gets adopted.... I wish I had the room to help him. If anyone interested please go to the pound or contact them for more info on him. Sometimes tranport can be made to known rescues also.*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Vicki- Will sponsoring him save him until he's adopted or pulled?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Vicki - not to go off topic - http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nett-county-ga-black-female-going-rescue.html but what ever happened to this girl? I have checked your site for her - had approved adopters interested in more info...

Will be looking to see if this guy got helped today, I've been sending him around.


----------



## Diana.B. (Sep 12, 2011)

Petfinder lists him as Adopted as of yesterday.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Vicki - not to go off topic - http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nett-county-ga-black-female-going-rescue.html but what ever happened to this girl? I have checked your site for her - had approved adopters interested in more info...
> 
> Will be looking to see if this guy got helped today, I've been sending him around.


 
"INCA" is here with me, she is HW positive and we are doing the slow treatment with her. We will have her on our Petfinder site soon, she has to go to a home without other dogs. She is a really sweet girl and lucky to have been saved!! Thanks for remembering her!!


----------

